# L-Carnitine



## parfike (Feb 24, 2009)

im thinking of starting to take some. Does anyone have any experience with taking this product?


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

seems to help with weight loss. makes sense since I think it's function is to help with metabolizing body fat.

Seems to me that you get plenty from your regular diet, though, especially if you eat meat and fish. I guess extra isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

The weight loss claim is almost strictly theoretical. There has yet to be a study which conclusively proves that carnitine's function in fatty acid transport correlates to increased fatty acid metabolism over carbohydrate metabolism. Your body is only going to use as much energy as you tell it to use.

Carnitine's primary benefit may be it's role as an antioxidant, and potential in treating conditions such as diabetes and kidney disease. Dialysis patients are sometimes administered carnitine due to the potential for deficiency after renal failure.

http://www.nature.com/ki/journal/v38/n5/abs/ki1990290a.html


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

One of my peers in grad school did a research study where we (I worked in the same lab) took 30 untrained women (some overweight), and looked at the effect of taking L-carnitine or a placebo during 6 weeks of aerobic training. There was no difference between the groups in body composition changes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've heard 101 uses for the stuff. I've only seen treatment of l-carnitine deficiency to be the proven one.


----------



## parfike (Feb 24, 2009)

But what i want to know is if it helps with cycling performence??


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

parfike said:


> But what i want to know is if it helps with cycling performence??


See above posts.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cheese, on the other hand, will burn the fat right off your belly.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Cheese, on the other hand, will burn the fat right off your belly.


especially if you eat it while riding


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

parfike said:


> But what i want to know is if it helps with cycling performence??


No rigorous and peer-reviewed study has ever shown that L-Carnitine improved athletic performance. Of course, no rigorous and peer-reviewed study of L-Carnitine's effect on athletic performance has ever been made, so there's still hope. My money is on "no effect."


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Tried L-Carnitine and found its sibling L-Arginine has a much more profound effect on performance - especially in the area of blood flow and arterial endothelial relaxer to muscles. No wonder L-Arginine is known as the miracle molecule for male enhancement!

Try it out. My BP and cholesterol is way down after taking the amino acid for the past year. Arginine is also a Growth hormone(HGH) releaser, and metabolism booster. My body fat is now down to 9% since taking it...


----------

